# Any cubing in Albany NY?



## harryshen321 (Jan 6, 2015)

My 9 years old son really love to cubing. I have no clue on cubing, just try to look a club or group of people to join? Any information?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

let your son be on the forums, its a clean website with no swearing ( any comments with curses will most likely get deleted). there is no doubt that he will easily fit in our community here .


----------



## Berd (Jan 6, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> let your son be on the forums, its a clean website with no swearing ( any comments with curses will most likely get deleted). there is no doubt that he will easily fit in our community here .


We are all very welcoming [emoji39]


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 6, 2015)

HELLO!

RPI in Troy, NY has a cubing club. We host unofficial competitions on a regular basis and have club meetings weekly, during the school year.

Not sure if your son is interested in hanging out with college students, though (or if you'll let him).


----------



## harryshen321 (Jan 7, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> HELLO!
> 
> RPI in Troy, NY has a cubing club. We host unofficial competitions on a regular basis and have club meetings weekly, during the school year.
> 
> Not sure if your son is interested in hanging out with college students, though (or if you'll let him).



I have no problems to let him hang out the college students. Do you mind to tell me when and where they meet, I will bring him in. Thanks.


----------

